# The take-home pay for all of Uber’s driver/delivery partners in 2017 was more than $12.9 billion



## RochesterUberDriver (Aug 24, 2017)

https://medium.com/uber-under-the-hood/uber-in-the-economy-1ccc32cdfe29


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

And?

Guess those figures look better than "Driver/Delivery Partners earn 5 dollars an hour".


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> And?
> 
> Guess those figures look better than "Driver/Delivery Partners earn 5 dollars an hour".


 Seriously. The American public is so ****ing stupid these days that all the media has to do is put a big number in the headline and peoples eyes just glaze over


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

That means the avg Uber driver makes less than $1500/yr.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

RochesterUberDriver said:


> https://medium.com/uber-under-the-hood/uber-in-the-economy-1ccc32cdfe29


As someone who did 2.6 billion rides, I'd like to take credit for 20% of this.

You're welcome.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

My favorite sentence from the entire article.


Or an increased sense of personal safety knowing you can share your location with others during a late-night ride home?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber drivers are paid 12.9 billion a year?

And how many millions does the Chinese child factory workers collectively make a year?

10 million of them making $1000 a year is 10 billion dollars...


A document full of "uber math"

Sure...


the document for florida makes some pretty wild assumptions,

Including...

People in florida paying for parking...


But the problem is...

99.9999999999999999999(and about 1000 more 9s)% of businesses and residences include parking, for free.

The only places i can even think of that charge parking are WDW, universal studios and the airport, and a maybe a handful of places downtown. The people who WORK at these places don't pay for it. The people who do pay are the tourists.


Every single apartment complex and some 99% of businesses have 100% free parking even the employees at the places that charge parking usually have free parking for their employees.

People arn't taking uber here to save on parking, not in florida.


My next problem...

They say the driver income is from uber AND OTHER SOURCES...

1.616 billion from uber and OTHER SOURCES

what a bunch of BS!

It also

Saving on the cost VS owning your own car?

When uber/lyft decide to run at a profit that's going to go away.

Paying a chaffeur to drive you around (at 50% mileage effeciency) will never be cheaper than owning your own car in florida, it just can't be done.

$4,000 for a used car... Plus another $30 a week in gas... the car lasts you 5 years...
$15 a week in car purchase cost plus $30 a week in gasoline...

That's only $10 a day in actual costs. There's no way uber is less expensive than that.
And that's $25 a week in maintenance over 5 years factored in, or more than the purchase price.

$10 a day in uber costs is less than 2 min trips a day! (which in Orlando can be a 2 mile 5-6 minute drive but still)



The only way this is possible now is because of "Florida" uber rates.


Here's some math I pulled from this grand and glorious document....

Uber partner payouts $713 million (where's the other 900 million? Oh yeah.. it's from "other sources"

Minus fuel maintenance and other costs 163 million

550 million in profit.

1.6 billion magically becomes 550 million with some simple digging deeper into the terrible math.


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

since uber/lyft literally robs & steals $1-6ish from 10+ million humans on 10+ million rides and only pays over costs on 5ish million rides a day 12.9 billy sounds right

30+ billy would be legal

coercing free unpaid labor from 10+ million humans daily sure is fun

they act like if subway sold $5 foot longs for $1 even people who never ate there would 3+ times a day disrupitive & innovative i tell ya, theyre geniuses 

enjoy the blank contract uber/lyft sends ya there's an 80+% chance it requires free use of your time, labor, & 2000+ pound vehicle that requires $2.60+ a gallon gasoline & maintenance


----------



## RochesterUberDriver (Aug 24, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Uber drivers are paid 12.9 billion a year?
> 
> Saving on the cost VS owning your own car?
> 
> ...


The average used car price in the US is $19,657:https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2018/06/15/used-cars-price-hit-record-high/700362002/

That brings the cost to $73 per week. The Average auto insurance in Florida $153 per month which brings the total so far to $111 per weeks. Add your figures of $30 per week for gas and $25 a week for maintenances and this brings the cost to $166 per week. Or $33 per work day.


----------



## 1971 (Jul 25, 2018)

RochesterUberDriver said:


> The average used car price in the US is $19,657:
> 
> That brings the cost to $73 per week. The Average auto insurance in Florida $153 per month which brings the total so far to $111 per weeks. Add your figures of $30 per week for gas and $25 a week for maintenances and this brings the cost to $166 per week. Or $33 per work day.


a decent vehicle to own is going to run $20ish per day about $600 a month, thats note, no note, insurance, gas, maintenance of course if you want newer or lease it'll be more

If you can afford 1 uber a day you can afford a car

40% of the population cant access 400 cash in an emergency so 75% dont have a grand they not dropping 20K on a car they dropping $500-5,000 & paying a note of $150-250

so lets call a note
10 a day
my insurance is 200
7 a day
3 years uber 6000+ in maintenance is 150 a month
5 a day

thats 22 a day

gas if you uber is being least covered lol
if not
7ish a day gas hopefully gets ya back & forth to work

i filled my tank up once every 2 months before uber now its every 2 days id assume people who work least need a ride to & from 5 days a week it behooves them to own a car, if an uber driver at $3.37 an hour can afford a car someone with a minimum wage job should too plus you know freedom to travel more than a few miles from your favella maybe lol

my 3 year summary

3 years 150+K

$6 per day
$166 per month
$2000 per year
36 month 3 year total for repairs $6000+

2008 model purchased with 80K
180,000K 36 month total
100,000 miles, 30Kper year, 82 miles per day average. 10K purchased could probably get 5K so 5K depreciation

3000+ total trips 1st 90days 20-30 rides per day, last 3+ years 20-30 rides per week average $40 profit per ride

30K insurance ; )
27K tolls ; )
20K gas
10K vehicle already had but...
6K repairs
93K costs

150 earnings - 93 costs = 57K profit/ 3 years 19K per year add up to 57K if you dont pay insurance & use smart tint for tolls every time they cut, you cut is it worth it? lol

it's possible but 96% fail for a reason

2 tickets, no accidents but could probably use 1000 paint and dent repair. most repairs were original parts bout to hit 200K miles early next year

8 tires
3 tpms tire stems
front brakes twice
rear brakes
fuel pump
radiator flush
radiator
tune up
transmission flush
power steering pump
tie rods
controller arm
battery
alternator
4 wiper blades
3 air filters
3 alignments
30+ $20 walmart oil changes usually monthly
rear shocks
front struts
motor mount
rear leaf spring bushings
2 tows
1 windshield
1 side mirror
1 electric door
1 cv joint
& honestly maybe spend $10 a year washing vacuuming haha might vacuum 4 times a year & spray it down with $1 worth of time every month or two

to put in perspective before i relocated i filled up gas tank once every 2 months, joined uber to learn city & fill up 2-3 times per week, chose home base based on the 30+ mile airport runs so 90% highway miles....should last till 2022 when it becomes to old to uber no reason to upgrade xl gets close to select fares with no depreciation & id say 20% if that are xl cant inmagine select being busier

pay off an xl vehicle as fast as you can keep it safe

1st two years repairs maybe every 6 months, july 2017 last time i did any repars went a whole year accept the $5 a week monthly oil changes, just did second set of tires & front brakes

a 10 year old vehicle all in with insurance has about $20 a day operating costs add gas & insurance, pay tolls $45 a day so $600-$1350 a month


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Divide it by 1,000,000 drivers worldwide and it's a whopping $29,000 per year BEFORE GAS AND REPAIRS.

No wonder the fast food coupon threads are so prolific.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

1971 said:


> a decent vehicle to own is going to run $20ish per day about $600 a month, thats note, no note, insurance, gas, maintenance of course if you want newer or lease it'll be more
> 
> If you can afford 1 uber a day you can afford a car


That's my point...

But 2 min trip a day is still like $14 a day or $420 a month. (with min trips they arn't spending $30 a week on gasoline)

that's a weeks worth of commutes a round trip to wally world for groceries and another round trip... to 711 for cigarettes and munchies...



RochesterUberDriver said:


> The average used car price in the US is $19,657:https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2018/06/15/used-cars-price-hit-record-high/700362002/
> 
> That brings the cost to $73 per week. The Average auto insurance in Florida $153 per month which brings the total so far to $111 per weeks. Add your figures of $30 per week for gas and $25 a week for maintenance and this brings the cost to $166 per week. Or $33 per work day.


To burn $30 a week in gas and $25 a week for maintenance...

Thats 200 miles worth of gas, divided by 14 trips is 14 loaded miles per each of 14 uber trips. 14 miles is enough to put an uber trip in the range of $15-20 (in customer cost) per trip. Which is in the range of..

$30-40 a day in uber rides.

And here we have owning a car not being much cheaper than taking uber.

And if you buy a car and take only 14 min trips worth a week your car is going to last 20 years. With no salt on the roads in Florida that's possible.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

$30 a week on gas? I fill up that much every day on average, sometimes $40-45.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> $30 a week on gas? I fill up that much every day on average, sometimes $40-45.


I'm talking about the cost of taking uber's VS owning your own car.

Not the cost to an uber driver.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm talking about the cost of taking uber's VS owning your own car.
> 
> Not the cost to an uber driver.


Oh ok my bad.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber paid drivers WORLDWIDE a total of 8.9b for that year, according to their own figures. The 8.9b includes promos, bonuses, etc.

The 12.9b number is a GROSS figure.

This news is PR fluff, nothing more.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Just wait till the millenial paxholes read this. Being the dimwits that they are they’ll probably think we’re all pulling in 6 figures net, even more reason for them not to tip us.

2 of my last 26 passengers tipped, and I have 55~ 5* in a row and counting, sickening.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Uber paid drivers WORLDWIDE a total of 8.9b for that year, according to their own figures. The 8.9b includes promos, bonuses, etc.
> 
> The 12.9b number is a GROSS figure.
> 
> This news is PR fluff, nothing more.


It's more than PR fluff, it's an outright advertisement for uber.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

one really simple question, since EDR is a consulting firm, who was the client that paid for this. The obvious answer is uber since they have access to a lot of data. That would mean that EDR is unethical since they didn't mention it in a disclaimer.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> one really simple question, since EDR is a consulting firm, who was the client that paid for this. The obvious answer is uber since they have access to a lot of data. That would mean that EDR is unethical since they didn't mention it in a disclaimer.


Or maybe they did mention it, but the NEWS failed to mention the disclaimer


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Or maybe they did mention it, but the NEWS failed to mention the disclaimer


I looked at the beginning and end of the national report (where it should be) and I didn't see any disclaimer.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

The report didn't mention the amount of drivers, but it looks like there were 1.3 million drivers in the US in 2017 from another source.

$13B/1.3M drivers = $10,000/driver.


----------

